# Pittsburgh HD



## rdr (Jan 19, 2006)

Anyone else having problems with HD channels, since we got hooked up with HD? Occassionally I will get breakup on channel 4 to include the sound. HD is coming from 118. My signal strength is around 75 to 85. Is it better to watch these channes in the 6000 area (6477,6478,6479,6480) or on the regular channels (2, 4, etc)


----------



## rdr (Jan 19, 2006)

..


----------

